# Who's monitoring your heart rate/BP meds?



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Pretty much what the subject says. For those of you who are/were taking beta blockers, who is monitoring your heart rate/blood pressure meds? I only ask because my GP originally prescribed my propranolol and methimazole before I had seen an endo. The endo had written a new prescription for more methimazole, but had me continue using the up refills of the propranolol from my GP. I'm running low on propranolol now and I'm wondering who I should be calling for a refill (next endo appt is end of May and I have a little over a week's worth of meds left).


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

My choice would be the endo, that's who I get my refills from.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Go with the doc who first prescribed it for refills for now since you are about to run out.

My cardiologist monitors my beta blockers and sends notes to the endo for reference, but my endo stays out of that side of things.


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies! I will give my GP a call.

jenny v, I noticed quite a few people here have cardiologists monitoring these things. I haven't had anyone suggest I see a cardiologist (other than my GP before we knew my high heart rate and blood pressure were caused by thyroid issues). Is it normal for thyroid patients to regularly see cardiologists even when thyroid meds and beta blockers are doing the trick?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I also have a minor heart arrythmia that I have to see a cardiologist for, that's why he prescribes my beta blockers and not my endo. I think seeing your GP is fine, though, if you don't have any other cardiac issues than high BP and high heart rate caused by your Graves.


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, that sounds good. Thanks again for the advice... I'm still learning to navigate the world of thyroid problems


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Personally, the first call I would make would be to my Endo to see if they wanted to take over that part of my treatment as well. If not, then the GP by default. But that is because I like my Endo more than my GP.


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

I like my endo very much and he's one of the best in the area, but it's near impossible to get an appointment on short notice unless it's an emergency. Once you're in his office, though, he knows what he's doing, has excellent bedside manner, and it seems he will sit with you to listen and explain no matter how long it takes.

I ended up going to my GP for this one because I can get a same-day appointment with her and I wanted to have a doctor actually record my heart rate and blood pressure before prescribing more propranolol because I knew that I was borderline low (BP about 110/70, HR in the 55-60 area), even though pre-thyroid problems that was my "normal" and I felt perfectly fine (she did end up cutting me back to 2 pills a day instead of 3, if anyone's wondering).


----------

